# Pedders Goes Hawaiian August 29th!



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

As the title shows, Pete and possibly myself, will be in Honolulu at still to be determined new dealer for a Pedders Day that is tentitively scheduled for August 29th. We already have 3 Policeman's LXs to do. We will be having our first Pedders Luau. We have to find someone to put a hula skirt on our Pedders bull. LOL

But seriously, we will be in Hawaii. There are lots of LXs, G8s, and GTOs there. This is a great time to meet us, and have us do our famous 28pt inspection FREE!. Find out just how good our bad your ride is now. But most importantly, just how good you can make it.

So just a heads up to all gear heads out there in Hawaii. More to come. We have now 3 shops interested. All of them are referrals.

More to come. Grass skirts will of coarse be optional!

Aloha
mike
dms


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

:cool Good deal, hook those guys up.
I put a hula skirt on for a free Pedders setup


----------

